# ID Please



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

the fish is to small to tell, at least for me me.. the only thing I can say is a serra


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Elong


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Creatures From Below said:


> Elong


i dont think its an elong
i think the jaw ling would be a bit longer


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That little guy needs fattened up and hit with PraziPro. I don't think it is an elong, but another species of malnourished serra (due to internal parasites)...either that or a mutant.







It's too hard to tell from the condition of the fish and the pics, so I'm not even going to try to guess...too many possibilities!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks like an elong...but it also looks like something else that i can't put my finger on ..........

Frank, step on in


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Only went with an elong due to the body shape... it's 3 times as long as it is tall... but the fish is definately in poor condition...

wouldn't be the first time I was wrong and won't be the last...


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Elong or Gibbus is my guess...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

When i first saw it i thought elong but not now cuz its heads too fat and to skinny body


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not sh*t for serra ID but it looks like what I have seen as a Gibbus. His body looks elong but the head doesnt. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think an underweight gibbus.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if that fish is 5 '' its got to be elong

did you just get him fella?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

my guess is that its a severely malnourished elong.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Seems to have to high of a back for elong though, even if malnourished


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

cueball said:


> if that fish is 5 '' its got to be elong
> 
> did you just get him fella?


I just got him two weeks ago and he was sold as an irritans. He has gotten really fat since and the pictures are from two weeks ago.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

that is a reeally thick jaw, could be, anyways post up some pics now hes fattened up.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its certainly NOT S. elongatus or S. irritans. Gibbus? Maybe, but certainly a rhombeus-group member. Feed properly and then revisit with a better photo.


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Its certainly NOT S. elongatus or S. irritans. Gibbus? Maybe, but certainly a rhombeus-group member. Feed properly and then revisit with a better photo.


Do these new pics help any? He doesn't have such a high back since getting fat. Looks more like a rhom now to me. Let me know what you guys think. thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Do these new pics help any? He doesn't have such a high back since getting fat. Looks more like a rhom now to me. Let me know what you guys think. thanks


Nice rocovery, S. rhombeus, iD complete.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

nice job, for only 2 weeks he looks like a new fish. Whoever had him before you must have been starving him.


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Do these new pics help any? He doesn't have such a high back since getting fat. Looks more like a rhom now to me. Let me know what you guys think. thanks
> 
> 
> Nice rocovery, S. rhombeus, iD complete.


thank you very much


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is awesome job natedog..he is looking sharp!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, amazing differnce, excellent job!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Natedog said:


> > Do these new pics help any? He doesn't have such a high back since getting fat. Looks more like a rhom now to me. Let me know what you guys think. thanks
> 
> 
> Nice rocovery, S. rhombeus, iD complete.


thank you very much
[/quote]

We need to get Frank a judge's gavel for when he makes these statements. "ID complete. BANG"

Natedogg-
Sorry you didn't get an irritans but you got an awesome chance to save a great Rhom!!

Randy
CFB


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> We need to get Frank a judge's gavel for when he makes these statements. "ID complete. BANG"


You think?







I just hit my C-mouse. DECISION MADE


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, talk about miraculous recovery!


----------

